# Oriana's week



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well it was a pain in the butt week for Oriana - literally. After training on Tuesday I gave her a bath and apparently the water was too cold, she ended up with "dead" tail Tuesday evening. Very painful for me to watch her try and get comfortable the next two days. On Friday we were entered in a trial at the Lenape GRC Specialty and I decided to wait till we were there and tried warming up to see if we should give it a go. She seemed game so we picked up and showed. She had numerus no sits and slow sits but did enough to qualify for her second Utility leg.
We were entered today and her tail was much better - that is good and bad news. She was PUMPED and a "little" rough and blew the first go-out so no Q today. Here is the vid from today


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, poor Oriana....but now you know how to get that third Q ! ! 
Congratulations on the second one!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh, poor Oriana....but now you know how to get that third Q ! !
> Congratulations on the second one!


Are you saying I should pray for rain and mud or ice baths? :scratchch


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats on the 2nd leg - I hope Oriana's tail heals quickly.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations on the 2nd leg. Glad Oriana's tail is doing better.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Way to go! 2/3 of the way there!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats! Looks like she's settled down quite a bit in the ring. 

Do you ever get dinged for a - I guess it would be second command (? since the first should be just you stepping off?) on you heelwork? In the first heel pattern, every time you step off, your hand comes off your body in what looks like a very distinct gesture. ? ?

Hope her tail feels better soon!

-Stephanie


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't remember from when I watched the video and can't see it now, but it sounds like you're describing his heel signal? Can you give more info on what you think is wrong with it?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> I don't remember from when I watched the video and can't see it now, but it sounds like you're describing his heel signal? Can you give more info on what you think is wrong with it?


I haven't scoured the utility rules, but I didn't think you were allowed to cue heeling other than by stepping off? Nobody that I train with uses any kind of signal, which is probably why I assumed it was a rule, rather than just a preference. So - you can signal heeling with something (non-verbal) other than just stepping off?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, you can absolutely give a hand signal for heel.
Most people in this area train both ways. By the time you hit utility, your dog should know that when you step off with your arm in heel position, they should heel.
But it's good to have a signal in their brain, too, in case they get caught with a momentary distraction, you have another tool to get them back. Like when the little golden in season walked past the ring this weekend right as we were starting our signal exercise :doh:



FlyingQuizini said:


> I haven't scoured the utility rules, but I didn't think you were allowed to cue heeling other than by stepping off? Nobody that I train with uses any kind of signal, which is probably why I assumed it was a rule, rather than just a preference. So - you can signal heeling with something (non-verbal) other than just stepping off?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Yep, as already explained it is my "signal" for heeling and no ding for doing so. 
And in case anyone was wondering that is not me you hear in the vid saying "HERE"", that would be one of lovely, considerate competitors just outside the ring causing the commotion. And yes we are making progress with her settling down a little. Actually this is the most unsettled she has been in a while and I think the prior 4+ days of "cold tail" keeping her restrained had her really up on Sunday. Guess we will see.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> Yep, as already explained it is my "signal" for heeling and no ding for doing so.
> And in case anyone was wondering that is not me you hear in the vid saying "HERE"", that would be one of lovely, considerate competitors just outside the ring causing the commotion. And yes we are making progress with her settling down a little. Actually this is the most unsettled she has been in a while and I think the prior 4+ days of "cold tail" keeping her restrained had her really up on Sunday. Guess we will see.


Hahha.... funny you mention the "HERE!" The first time I watched it, I was like, "OMG! What is he doing?! He'd gonna get excused..." then I was shocked the judge was so calm about it... so I replayed the vid and figured out it was someone outside the ring!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love Oriana's videos! She is a firecracker.


----------

